# Spielerzahl



## Shinar (3. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Vor kurzem habe ich eine erschreckende Nachricht gelesen: WAR hat nur noch 300'000 Spieler. 

Ich habe seit Patch 1.1 aufgehört, weil mir das Sololeveln zu langweilig war, bzw. mein Heiler viel zu wenig Schaden macht. Nun überlege ich mir, zurück auf Averland 
zu kehren, da mit Patch 1.2 anscheinend einige Verbesserungen im PvP kommen. *Aber wie voll sind die Server, speziell Averland überhaupt noch?*

Danke für ehrliche Antworten.


Shinar


----------



## HGVermillion (3. März 2009)

Averland ist noch einer der volleren Server, brauchst also keine Sorgen haben wenn du da wieder anfangen willst.


----------



## Corthax (3. März 2009)

Jo auf Averland is noch mächtig was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






komm zur ordnung ;D


----------



## P-bibi (3. März 2009)

Averland ist nur zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Maddin123 (3. März 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Vor kurzem habe ich eine erschreckende Nachricht gelesen: WAR hat nur noch 300'000 Spieler.


das glaub ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf den vollen server is so höllisch viel los!!! aber kann ja sein... wär dann aber egal da es mir trotzdem verdammt viel spaß macht!!!


----------



## Shinar (3. März 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Wer weiss, vielleicht werden mit 1.2 Spieler zurückkehren. Patchnotes lesen sich immer gut, aber schlussendlich bewertet man ja das Spiel obs Spass macht. 
Ich habe für kurze Zeit zu WoW gewechselt und muss schon sagen, dass Balancing dort nimmt einem jeden Spass. Das ist bei WAR eindeutig besser und fairer.


----------



## P-bibi (3. März 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> das glaub ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch...das ist die Wahrheit. Musst mal das Archiv durchstöbern..aber solange man auf dem richtigen Server ist, ist alles kein Problem.

Edit:
habe dir die Suche erspart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.buffed.de/news/8904/warhammer-o...uropa?tx_ttnews


----------



## shronk (3. März 2009)

Ham se ja auch letztens im cast gesagt. Aber ich find das ok... WAR mit 10 Mio. wär auch nimmer WAR.
(Siehe Blizzard's Entwicklung als Spieleschmiede - das sagt wohl auch alles)

Ich spiel auch auf Averland und hier is im T1 + T2 auch immer mal was los. Vor allem abends, tagsüber ists etwas ruhiger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=119#servers:0-2+1

http://wardata.buffed.de/server

wie aktuell diese seiten sind kann ich leider nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings sind viele server sehr gut besucht drankenwald hat zum beispiel bei diesen serverseiten wenig besucher in der serverauswahl ingame allerdings fast immer serverauslastung mittel mittel also schon richtig viel los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe das hilft dir

gruß

ps: warhammer rockt!


----------



## Ghostface88 (4. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> Ham se ja auch letztens im cast gesagt. Aber ich find das ok... WAR mit 10 Mio. wär auch nimmer WAR.
> (Siehe Blizzard's Entwicklung als Spieleschmiede - das sagt wohl auch alles)
> 
> Ich spiel auch auf Averland und hier is im T1 + T2 auch immer mal was los. Vor allem abends, tagsüber ists etwas ruhiger.
> ...



zu blizz muss ich leider sagen da haste recht recht da sie ja soviel fans haben kann mann ja auf ein angekündigtetes spiel 2-3jahre warten und machen einmal im jahr ein riesen aufriss welche spiele sie rausbringen (ist meistens nur eins und das dauert denn ja die besagte zeit)

zu Averland meine order kotzen mich zur zeit an da keiner im orvr unterwegs ist keine ahnung warum aber wnn mann fragt in der gilde z.b bekommt mann als antwort ne machen pq´s oder sowas wie keine lust von destros verkloppt zu werden


----------



## P-bibi (4. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> (Siehe Blizzard's Entwicklung als Spieleschmiede - das sagt wohl auch alles)



Kann dir nur zustimmen. Blizzard hat den "Ruf des Besten" und ist damit enorm gefordert. Man erwartet automatisch mehr von Blizzard und das wird jedem einmal zum Verhängnis, denn nehmen wir an Blizzard leistet eine "Glanzleistung", doch danach das was davor "normal" war, dann ist das was vorher "normal" war nun "schlecht".


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

Blizzard hat mit wow sowohl segen wie auch fluch

alles was wow groß gemacht hat komplexität etc. war klasse alles was wow nun macht ist um es an 10 mio gamer anzupassen so das das spiel ein 7 jähriger wie auch ein 60 jähriger spielen kann 

blizzard macht das weil sie geld verdienen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es klappt aber wirklich wow´ler die das spiel richtig gespielt haben die den schwierigkeit und komplexität geliebt haben hören jetzt anch und nach auf. 

das ist der weg den blizzard geht...

es war mal das beste mmorpg der welt...

jetzt ist es das größte!


----------



## P-bibi (4. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> das ist der weg den blizzard geht...
> 
> es war mal das beste mmorpg der welt...
> 
> jetzt ist es das größte!



Guter und absolut zutreffender Spruch. Den muss ich mir merken.


----------



## P-bibi (4. März 2009)

Sorry wegen doppelpost


----------



## P-bibi (4. März 2009)

ahhh dreifachpost -.-


----------



## Ronma (4. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> das ist der weg den blizzard geht...
> 
> es war mal das beste mmorpg der welt...
> 
> jetzt ist es das größte!



Absolut geiler Spruch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Vote 4 Zitat der Woche oder sowas!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takama Nohara (4. März 2009)

Also viel los is bei Warhammer nicht mehr. Das merkt man, wenn man in den unteren Abschnitten unterwegs ist. Selbst auf den "grössten" deutschen Servern gehen da ab 22h so gut wie keine Szenarien mehr auf. Ob Mythic die Situation nochmal in den Griff bekommen wird ist fraglich, wenn für den Patch das Versenden von Mehrfachanhängen per Mail als Highlight angekündigt wird.

Gruss,
Takama


----------



## Lari (4. März 2009)

Die Trial Version wird erstmal einiges rausreißen, was danach geschieht kann man nur erahnen.
Mein Tipp: Pendelt sich irgendwo bei etwa 200.000 Abonnenten ein.


----------



## Holy_strike (4. März 2009)

Hm ist ungefähr so wie bei WOW (sorry böses wort) die Spieler siehst eh nie auf einen Fleck also was solls...

Wie schon von meinen vorpostern gesagt such dir nen schnuckeligen server mit mittel/mittel auslastung bzw. einen der deiner seite einen xp/ruf bonus gibt.

Aber ich geh mal stark von mehr als 300 k aus... ist zwar nur subjektiv aber es kommen wieder viele zurück.

Ausserdem meinte ja mythic die Zahlen wären schon wieder veraltet (sorry quelle verlegt, irgendwo bei buffed)


----------



## Mikehoof (4. März 2009)

Es gibt zurzeit 5 Server die zur Primetime eine Mittel/Mittel Auslastung haben und die sind alle eine gute Wahl. Wer neu anfangen will und keine Angst vor den beiden neuen Klassen hat :-) findet sicher nach dem Event optimale Startbedingungen vor.

Den Ausblick wo sich die Spielerzahlen einpendeln überlasse ich anderen. Ich persönliche freue mich am meisten auf den Juni wo dann das neue Gebiet kommt *g*


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

ähm ohne euch zu nahe treten zu wollen aber was redet ihr fürn müll?!?!?!

spiele jetzt parallel auf 2 servern drakenwald und erengard da is andauernd sau viel los szenarien öffnen im minuten takt 

auf erengard haben wir vorletzte nacht um halb 1 zu 40 burgen geraidet im low bereich wohl gemerkt

ich versteh nich wie ihr zu solchen dämlichen aussagen kommt sry!


----------



## Mikehoof (4. März 2009)

> spiele jetzt parallel auf 2 servern drakenwald und erengard da is andauernd sau viel los szenarien öffnen im minuten takt



Das sind ja auch 2 der Mittel/Mittel Server :-) Jeder der WAR aktiv spielt weiß das genügend los ist. Nicht aufregen....


----------



## Senubirath (4. März 2009)

jap.... und ich denke es ändert sich auch wieder wenn die leuts von dem Testservern wiederkommen da sie ja das event machen wollen XD


----------



## Teal (4. März 2009)

Stimmt. Ich war zugegebener Maßen auch fast nur noch auf dem PTR eingeloggt die letzten Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butze79 (4. März 2009)

Ich kann auch nur bestätigen das auf dem Server Averland Seitens der Ordnung immer was los ist.
Dauernd werden Burgen geraidet, Member für Innis gesucht oder Levelgruppen gebildet.

Durch meine Wechselschicht kann ich vom mir behaupten, das ich noch nie Langeweile auf Averland hatte. Und das egal zu welcher Zeit.

MfG


----------



## Pymonte (4. März 2009)

Jetzt kommt eh die Slayer und Choppa Schwemme^^


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

okay nich aufregen hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nerven tuts schon solche vermutungen und aussagen es wär nix los is nämlich deffinitiv nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geh eh davon aus das wir bald großen zuwachs bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gründe dafür seh ich:

* der neue patch
* gamecards
* spiel kostet nur noch 19,99 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topaz (4. März 2009)

Ja, stimmt es ist soviel los, dass im 1.2 Patch die public Quests leichter gemacht werden, damit sie von 1-3 Leuten zu lösen sind...
Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## oggy4tw (4. März 2009)

hopp hopp averland/ordnung und gut ist


----------



## Zenotaph (4. März 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt eh die Slayer und Choppa Schwemme^^


Seh ich auch so. Viele dürften nun damit beschäftigt sein, die neuen Klassen frei zu spielen.
Das dürfte auch Zeit geben, damit sich die Gemüter wieder etwas beruhigen.
*schielt in den andern Thread*


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

schau topaz solche leute wie du mag ich am liebsten hören bruchstücke vom spiel und labern dann müll

es wurde in jedem t gebiet eine vereinfachte pq hinzugefügt so das man das auch mal zu 3 lösen kann die anderen pqs bleiben wie sie sind das hat nichts mit der spielerzahl zu tun sondern ist nur ein entgegen kommen von goa & mythic 

also erstmal informieren dann drüber nachdenken dann reden bitte


----------



## Zenotaph (4. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> es wurde in jedem t gebiet eine vereinfachte pq hinzugefügt so das man das auch mal zu 3 lösen kann die anderen pqs bleiben wie sie sind das hat nichts mit der spielerzahl zu tun sondern ist nur ein entgegen kommen von goa & mythic


Genau genommen gibt es für PQs drei Schwierigkeitsgrade. 
Je nachdem geben die schwereren natürlich bessere Beute, beim Beenden.
Leichte hab ich allerdings noch keine gefunden.


----------



## Pente (4. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Pendelt sich irgendwo bei etwa 200.000 Abonnenten ein.


Fraglich nur in wieviel Jahren / Monaten es sich bei 200.000 einpendeln soll? Derzeit hat es sich bei +/- 300.000 eingependelt. Es folgt in Europa / USA der Patch 1.2 welcher die beiden beliebtesten Karrieren ins Spiel bringt sowie die Trial Zeit. Das bringt sicher, natürlich ersteinmal kurzfristig, deutlich mehr Spieler.

Das Release in Russland und Asien steht bevor was auch anfangs einen enormen Anstieg der Abonnentenzahlen bedeuten wird. 200.000 ist eine Marke die ich zumindest für das Jahr 2009 noch nicht sehe. Klar kann ich das nicht wissen aber ich kann auf jeden Fall sagen, dass es alarmierend wäre wenn die Zahlen sich dieses Jahr noch auf 200.000 einpendeln würden. 

Im Grunde würde ich 2009 eher mit 400.000-500.000 Abonnenten rechnen. Ist natürlich stark abhängig davon wie das Spiel in Asien und Russland ankommt. Ein weiterer Faktor ist dann auch in wie weit sie das Open RvR System soweit verbessern, dass die aktuellen Abonnenten eher Freunde anwerben als selbst abzuspringen.

Alles in allem wirklich sehr schwer im Moment vorherzusagen wie sich die Abonnentenzahlen entwickeln werden. Aber ich würde eher von einem Anstieg ausgehen als von einem Fall.

Mal sehn was die Zukunft so bringt.


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

davon geh ich auch ganz klar aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da die konkurenz ihre spieler langweilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann dem buffed mitarbeiter nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warhammer wird kommen und rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muffin88 (4. März 2009)

Wem die WAR spielerzahl nicht genügt der KANN nur WoW spielen, WAR ist das Zweitgrößte Erfolgreiche MMO in Europa soviel ich weiss. (wehe es kommt mir wer mit Asiagrindern/Lineage und sonstigem unspielbarem Zeugs :x)


----------



## DerTingel (4. März 2009)

Takama schrieb:


> Also viel los is bei Warhammer nicht mehr. Das merkt man, wenn man in den unteren Abschnitten unterwegs ist. Selbst auf den "grössten" deutschen Servern gehen da ab 22h so gut wie keine Szenarien mehr auf.



naja, also ich hab da komplett andere erfahrungen gemacht. in den niedrigeren t-genieten gehen teils bis 3uhr nachts die szenarien im 10minuten takt auf, was ja auch logisch ist. denn wenigen leute die online sind werden sich sicherlich nicht im t4 langweilen weil dort nix los ist, sondern twinken ein wenig. man muss nur mal auf den kriegsverlauf achten, dann erkennt man das gerade zu diesen uhrzeiten dort sehr viel los ist.
mfg


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

kann meinem vorredner nur zustimmen bis auf eine ausnahme ich denke auch im t 4 gehts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. März 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Vor kurzem habe ich eine erschreckende Nachricht gelesen: WAR hat nur noch 300'000 Spieler.


Ist alles noch im Plan:

_*Analyst: Warhammer Base to "Level Off" at 250-300K

Publisher EA is targeting "around 250,000 subscribers" for Mythic's Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning, one analyst speculates, suggesting a substantial drop-off of users after the free month is up.....*

...

*Arvind Bhatia at Stern Agee* told Edge on Tuesday he came to the 250,000 subscriptions figure based on EA's goal to break even on the game.

"Over time, subscribers will drop off and level off at 250,000- 300,000," he said in a phone interview.

...

Quelle: http://www.edge-online.com/news/analyst-wa...el-off-250-300k *(September 23, 2008)*_


----------



## Kairon26 (4. März 2009)

Ghostface88 schrieb:


> zu blizz muss ich leider sagen da haste recht recht da sie ja soviel fans haben kann mann ja auf ein angekündigtetes spiel 2-3jahre warten und machen einmal im jahr ein riesen aufriss welche spiele sie rausbringen (ist meistens nur eins und das dauert denn ja die besagte zeit)
> 
> zu Averland meine order kotzen mich zur zeit an da keiner im orvr unterwegs ist keine ahnung warum aber wnn mann fragt in der gilde z.b bekommt mann als antwort ne machen pq´s oder sowas wie keine lust von destros verkloppt zu werden




Mit deinem zweiten Abschnitt, hast du gerade meinen Zukunftspläne zerstört ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gehöre auch zu den "Rückkehrern" und suche atm nen Server wo richtig viel los ist oRvR/SC gehen schnell auf ..

Hatte nen 16er DoK auf Drakenwald und nen 16er Hexenjäger auf Hergig.. aber dort is ja net so viel los wie zbsp auf Averland dachte ich... da er doch einer der grössten Realms is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber demfall doch nich schniiffff


Hat wer evtl. paar Vorschläge wegen Server unso ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s Seid 2 Wochen suche ich die Klasse, welche ich wirklich lvln will -.- aber kann mich net entscheide :-l 
Order : Schattenkrieger oder Hexenjäger
Destro: Gardist.. 

So long.. 

Danke no 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Arbeitstag euch no 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=119#servers:0-2+1

http://wardata.buffed.de/server

schau mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei die statistik nich so aktuell is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 drakenwald boomt im moment aber alle server werden mehr viele kommen zurück viele fangen neu an weil die konkurenz langweilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gründe für neueinsteiger und rückkehrer

patch 1.2 mit vielen geilen verbesserungen sowie neuen karrieren
gamecards kommen
trial version kommt danach bleiben pvp gamer eh bei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spiel kostet nur noch 19,99 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (4. März 2009)

naja als order auf averland haste bestimmt keine probleme mit anmeldezeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und naja ....ich bevorzuge eher RvR als Szenarien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. März 2009)

Pente, ich sagte ja nur mein Tipp...
Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass eine steile Kurve nach unten (4 Monate, 500.000 Abos nicht verlängert) mit der Meldung der aktuellen Spielerzahlen abrupt nach oben schwenkt oder einfach eine Gerade wird. Momentan werden es wohl schon um die 200.000 sein, die noch spielen. Mit der Trial geht es nach oben, die Frage ist: Wieviele spielen dann weiter?

Das Spiel ist in den größten Märkten seit 6 Monaten released, durch zwei "Rand-Märkte" die Spielerzahl zu verdoppeln, ist dann doch eher Träumerei. Auch durch zwei Klassen, oder einen PvE-Dungeon, in dem gegnerische Spieler auftauchen können, groß was rauszureißen halte ich für nicht möglich.

Es gibt Server, auf denen ist genug los, um Spaß zu haben. Also können einem die Spielerzahlen im Endeffekt egal sein. WAR ist unter den Erwartungen vieler geblieben, und das spiegelt sich nun in den Abos wieder. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

jeder seine theorie

ich denke das warhammer steil nach oben geht

wie es letztlich ausgeht kann nur die zeit belegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wir werden sehen aber der krieg topt nur in warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (4. März 2009)

Ja War hat in einigen Bereichen schwer enttäuscht da gebe ich dir gerne Recht Lari, wenn ich auch sagen muss leider.

Für mich persönlich ist das der Angrifff auf die Haupstädte, warum zum Henker PQs...Inis und co??? Wildes prügeln in der gegnerischen stadt wäre doch viel passender. Ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Hinzu kommen viele viele kleine Bugs die einem erst im Laufe des Spiels auffallen, die ich jedoch auch als sehr störend empfinde.

Und das tollste ist mach mal z.B. auf Helmgart nen Twink....da fällst im T1-T2 tot um vor langeweile kaum SZs die aufgehen (extrem selten), da hat man ein astreines PVE SPIEL und kommt dank wenig SZs nur sehr langsam im Level voran.

Sollte WAR dieses JAhr die 200 000 unterschreiten dann dürfte es eng werden! Mit 1.2 Kommen viele wieder bzw. viele geben dem Spiel eine letzte Chance, so wie ich, ob die Änderungen ausreichend sind wird man sehen. Immerhin wird in einer Woche wieder was im T1-T2 los sein dank den neuen Klassen.

Aber wenn man mal seine alten Hefte rauszieht in denen führende Persönlichkeiten bei Mythic beschreiben was definitiv NIE in WAR kommen sollte und doch alles reinkam muss man sich schon wundern. 

Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Hillka (4. März 2009)

Hi
Wenn ich höre was hier manche von sich geben kann sich die WAR Gemeinde doch nur drüber freuen das es einige wegbleiben...................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann zumindest für Carroburg,Erengard und Helmgart sagen das Abends immer was los ist.......................
Ein Gutes Spiel braucht keine zig Millionen Accounts um zu überleben.Das haben schon EQ1 und EQ2 gezeigt....................


----------



## Kairon26 (4. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=119#servers:0-2+1
> 
> http://wardata.buffed.de/server
> 
> ...




Dank dir für die Antwort.. !

Aso, ich will gerne viel orvr machen und Averland als rvr server eignet sich doch am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  right?
Da Destro so voll gepackt is werd ich vermutlich Order zocken und mir nen Schattenkrieger von neu basteln (Ja ich weis die reissen atm nix, vlt. ändert sich das ja mal xD )

Die neuen Klassen machen MICH aufjedenfall net so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ne kleine Frage, was ist den "Trial", was du erwähnt has? ^^

Wer grad da der Erfahrung hat mit, *oRvR *auf *Averland **Order* ? :-D Wäre ganz nett..

Euch noch n Gudden ! Esst euch Satt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse

P.s Datum für den neuen Patch scho bekannt? Dachte sei Heude.. ^^


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

patch ist draußen seit heute server sind seid 11:15 wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trial bedeutet probeversion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie es sie bei wow usw. gibt also zum spiel testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dabei werden viele die pvp mögen/lieben bei war bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. März 2009)

Vielen wird das SteinScherePapier Prinzip nicht gefallen im PvP. Vom Branchenprimus ist man anderes gewöhnt.
Warten wir mal weiter gespannt auf die nächste Meldung seitens EA/Mythic zu den Spielerzahlen.


----------



## Zenotaph (4. März 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht, wo das Problem ist, mit einer kleinen, überschaubaren Community.
Wenn man sich kennt, ist doch das Spielgefühl viel schöner.
Und wenn ich dran denk, wie uns unsere damalige Gildenchefin, bei WoW, 
übers Ohr gehauen hat, erst recht. Wenn jeder jeden kennt, ist das halt viel unwahrscheinlicher.


----------



## gorbszn (4. März 2009)

wie die zwei neuen klassen als die über-neuerung hingestellt werden: schon vergessen, dass die kurz vorm release noch rausgestrichen wurden?
rausgestrichen so wie noch ein paar andere sachen, die jetz als neuer content rausgehauen werden?? 
rausgestrichen weil warhammer noch vor dem lichking rauskommen sollte?


manche menschen leiden hier echt an realitätsverlust...als ob war nochmal wie ne rakete abgehen würde. der zug is abgefahren! man könnte froh sein wenn es in 4-6 monaten noch 2-3 richtig volle deutsche server gibt, auf denen dafür die post abgeht.


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

gorbszn jetzt halt mal den ball flach 

nur mal zum verlgeich die wow leute freuen sich wahnsinnig über naxx jetzt weil bisher alles langweilig einfach und kacke aufm neuen content war spielwelt schön rest mist balance weg inis zu einfach ...

warhammer wird jetzt abgehen wirst sehen

wenn die gamecards kommen die trial das game is jetzt schon ab unter 19,99 zu haben

nich über ein anderes spiel herziehen weil das eigene nichts mehr nutzt!


----------



## Pzynom (4. März 2009)

Hi,

für mich haben die Spielerzahlen keine direkten Auswikrungen. Langfristig entscheidet das natürlich über Budgets, Mitarbeiter etc.
Die Entwicklung bleibt abzuwarten. Wenn ich bedenke mit wie wenigen Spielern Daoc auskam und wenn ich mir jetzt die Massen von WoW vor AUgen führe, sagt die Spielerzahl wohl nichts über den bei mir persönlich entstehenden Spielspass aus. Ansonsten müßte ich heute WoW spielen.

Mich stört ebenfalls einiges am oRvR. Natürlich u.a. die Stadtraids. Verstehe auch nicht, warum man keine Form des wilden Gemetzels gefunden hat, statt der Instanzen in denen sich dann möglichst keiner mit Gegner beschäftigen möchte, damit es mehr Ausrüstung gibt.
Allerdings haben sie angekündigt daran deutliche Veränderungen vorzunehmen im Zuge der nächsten Patches. Da war von grundsätzlich anderen Designs und 2-3 Rampem etc. die Rede. Erste Veränderungen, wenn auch lediglich Zahlen, wurden angepaßt. Mal sehen was kommt, aber da habe ich durchaus eine offene Erwartungshaltung.

Insgesamt wird WAR nie WoW-Zahlen erreichen, das wird wahrscheinlich kein MMORPG mehr. Das ist auch garnicht notwendig. Aber WAR wird sich meiner Meinung nach auf dem Markt halten, da es immerhin oRvR bietet. Daran haben viele zu meckern (primär Daocler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber viele werden das als spannend empfinden und Daoc ist aus meiner Perspektive weit weg für einen Neueinstieg eines Anfängers. Wer in die Richtung tendiert spielt derzeit WAR. Denke derzeit sind durchaus noch einige bei Daoc. Die paar Tage kostenlosen Zugang hat man bei uns in der Gilde durchaus gemerkt und auch die Folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da haben wir noch Potential. Zusätzlich haben sicherlich einige auf Veränderungen gewartet oder warten noch. Am Spielehorizont sehe ich derzeit keine RvR-Konkurrenz zu War, jedenfalls nichts größeres ohne "Spiel kostet nichts, dafür könnt ihr Gegenstände kaufen ....".

Sehe positiv in die Zukunft, vielleicht auch mangels ALternativen, aber mir macht WAR auch Spaß,

Gruß Pzy


----------



## gorbszn (4. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> gorbszn jetzt halt mal den ball flach
> 
> nur mal zum verlgeich die wow leute freuen sich wahnsinnig über naxx jetzt weil bisher alles langweilig einfach und kacke aufm neuen content war spielwelt schön rest mist balance weg inis zu einfach ...
> 
> ...



mal abgehen davon, dass deine posts schwer zu lessen sind, so ganz ohne zeichensetzung, hab ich nirgendwo behauptet, dass ich WoW irgendwie besser finde. ich bin von WoW genauso enttäuscht, aber das is hier nicht das thema. Also bringt nicht immer wieder WoW ins Spiel.

Ich seh die Sache nüchtern und ohne Fanboybrille, wie du sie aufhast: Vorm Release wurden einige sachen angekündigt und wurden dann kurz vorher gestrichen. Darunter elementare Spielinhalte wie hauptstädte und klassen. Wenn diese vorher angekündigten Inhalte jetz nach und nach reingepatcht werden, dann klatsche ich keinen applaus. Punkt, Aus. das sind für mich versprechen die jetz eingehalten werden. mehr nicht.


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

du solltest nochmal in warhammer reinschaun.

es hat sich sehr viel verbessert, und es sind auch mehr spieler da auf allen servern.

schau nochmal ins spiel rein dann wirst dus sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klar war hat damals inhalte gestrichen die jetzt nachgeliefert werden, aber es trägt der vielfalt dem spiel nur bei, da es jetzt nochmehr klassen/möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Topaz (4. März 2009)

Ich denke Raaandy ist nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen.
Ich denke er will hier nur seinen Posting Counter pushen.


----------



## gorbszn (4. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> du solltest nochmal in warhammer reinschaun.
> 
> es hat sich sehr viel verbessert, und es sind auch mehr spieler da auf allen servern.
> 
> ...



ich hab meinen account schon längst wieder aktiviert und einen charakter auf lvl 23 gespielt (averland, order). 

Mein subjektiver Eindruck: 

-T1: mit ein paar SZs fast "übersprungen"...als order keine wartezeit

-T2: erstaunlich viel RvR, ich war angezeckt, das ist WAR wie ich es mir vorstelle! SZ gingen ab und zu sofort auf, sonst ca 5 min wartezeit. PQs schwach frequentiert.

-T3: ernüchterung: tote hose im RvR... ab und zu findet sich ein KT...dieser wird dann oft von einer übermacht destros verkloppt oder einzelne 40er ersticken die gegenwehr im keim (wisst ihr überhaupt was ihr tut?) die folge RvR wird noch weniger. SZs gehen alle 5-10 minuten auf. um 24 uhr is meistens sense. PQ-Gruppen fast gar nicht vorhanden. 

Fazit: T3 raubt mir momentan die Motivation weiterzuspielen. SZs farmen is so stupide, aber mehr geht leider nicht. Jaja nicht mehr lang bis T4, aber da bin ich als lvl 30 auch nur ein opfer


----------



## Teal (4. März 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> [...]
> Fazit: T3 raubt mir momentan die Motivation weiterzuspielen. SZs farmen is so stupide, aber mehr geht leider nicht. Jaja nicht mehr lang bis T4, aber da bin ich als lvl 30 auch nur ein opfer


Ist leider schon immer so. T3 ist eben nicht so leicht zu erreichen wie T1 + T2. Zudem leveln die Leute natürlich dann auch mal in T4 raus. Aber glaube mir, T4 lohnt sich dann auf jeden Fall. Also nicht aufgeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (4. März 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> mal abgehen davon, dass deine posts schwer zu lessen sind, so ganz ohne zeichensetzung, hab ich nirgendwo behauptet, dass ich WoW irgendwie besser finde. ich bin von WoW genauso enttäuscht, aber das is hier nicht das thema. Also bringt nicht immer wieder WoW ins Spiel.
> 
> Ich seh die Sache nüchtern und ohne Fanboybrille, wie du sie aufhast: Vorm Release wurden einige sachen angekündigt und wurden dann kurz vorher gestrichen. Darunter elementare Spielinhalte wie hauptstädte und klassen. Wenn diese vorher angekündigten Inhalte jetz nach und nach reingepatcht werden, dann klatsche ich keinen applaus. Punkt, Aus. das sind für mich versprechen die jetz eingehalten werden. mehr nicht.



bla bla, dann klatsche eben nicht. Interessiert hier eh keinen.

Es hat sich dennoch viel am Spiel getan, auch viel "nicht gestrichenes" ist gekommen, vor daher: man kann alles schlecht reden.

@Lari, derzeit sinds nach Schätzungen immer noch um die 300k Subscriber. Die werden auch vorerst nicht viel weniger werden. Der Rückgang von 800 auf 300 ist übrigens kein Rückgang. Das ist wie immer an den Haaren herbeigezogen und dann falsch interpretiert (bzw zu viel reininterpretiert). Auslese analytsicher Daten sagt das 1. 800k Spiele verkauft wurden und davon 300k Leute einen bezahl Acc eingerichtet haben. Es heißt nicht das 500k Leute das Spiel gespielt haben und nach BezahlAcc gequittet haben. Die 800k sind einfach nicht repräsentativ, das ist eben die erste Welle. Davon schnuppern viele nur mal rein, anderen gefällt es nicht und wieder andere bleiben dann eben beim Spiel. Nur letztere machen ein Abo. Und nur von dieser Zahl kann man Tendenzen entwickeln. Derzeit ist nur eine Zahl bekannt: 300.000 Subscriber. Nicht weniger, nicht mehr. Nur wenn diese Zahl steigt oder fällt kann man sagen ob das Spiel Zuwachs oder Verluste hat. Die 500k die zeuerst gegangen sind, zählen ja so nciht weiter. Sie haben sich einfach nur ein Spiel gekauft. Würde man alles so rechnen, würde jedes Spiel nach 1-2 Monaten 'Kundenverluste' haben, da von X gekauften Spielen nur Y% weitergespielt werden. 

Oder ein großer Kinofilm: Am ersten Tag 1kk Besucher, aber von diesen gehen dann nur 10% ein 2. mal in den Film (sind also Subscriber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), der Rest schaut nur mal rein udn zählt gar nicht zur Masse der Mehrfachzuschauer.

Kurzum, WAR hat statistisch betrachtet noch gar keine Tendenz. Es hat sich erfolgreich verkauft und auf dem Markt etabliert (sonst wären weniger als 800k Exemplare verkauft worden), bisher hat es 300k User die es aktiv Spielen. 

Auch, dass das Spiel nur noch ca 20&#8364; kostet, spielt keine Rolle. Ein PC Spiel verliert nach ca einem halben Jahr nun mal stark an Wert. Außerdem ist das ein weiterer Anreiz für Kunden, sich WAR dennoch zu holen. Usw usw usw.

Ich vermute, das die Spielerzahlen derzeit recht stabil sind. Vermutlich sind sie sogar gestiegen, dank dem RU Release uvm. Die genauen Zahlen werden uns wohl nur Mythic/EA geben können, vielleicht schon im nächsten Quartalsbericht


----------



## Zenotaph (4. März 2009)

Topaz schrieb:


> Ich denke Raaandy ist nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen.


Nach einer Durchsicht deiner bisherigen Beiträge, kann man getrost behaupten, 
dass dies, in weit größerem Maß, auf deine Wenigkeit zutrifft.

@gorbszn: 
T3 ist die Durststrecke schlechthin. Wenn du das durchhältst,
bekommst du mehr oRvR, als dir lieb sein kann.


----------



## Lari (4. März 2009)

Dann sag ich es wieder so, dass man nicht dran rumdrehen kann:
Von 8 Spielern, die es zumindest anspielen, spielen nur 3 weiter. Das sind weniger als 50%.
Und wer sagt, dass man darin keine Tendenz sieht, ist einfach nur blauäugig. Es waren garantiert gekündigte Abos und nicht nur Freimonatsspieler dabei. Genauso wie in den 300000 Freimonatsspieler drin sind. Die Tendenz, wenn man sie sich als Graph vorstellt, zeigt nach unten. Um genau zu sein eine Art Hypotenuse zu einer bestimmten Achse, bei der sich die Spielerzahl eben einpendeln wird.

Und natürlich ist es ein Rückgang... 1. Monat 800000 Spieler, 4 Monate danach nur noch 300000. Was soll das denn sonst sein?
Es ist egal, wann die Spieler aufgehört haben, Fakt ist: Sie haben aufgehört. Manche früher, manche später. Jetzt kommen erstmal wieder neue Spieler mit der Trial, wo man wieder von etwa 50% Kundenfang ausgehen kann, eher weniger, da die Trial kostenlos ist, und das Spiel bisher Geld gekostet hat.

Versuch doch nicht zu widerlegen, was klar auf der Hand liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Es gibt Server, auf denen ist genug los, um Spaß zu haben. Also können einem die Spielerzahlen im Endeffekt egal sein.


Und noch schnell selbst gequotet, spricht ja für sich.


----------



## gorbszn (4. März 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> bla bla, dann klatsche eben nicht. Interessiert hier eh keinen.
> 
> Es hat sich dennoch viel am Spiel getan, auch viel "nicht gestrichenes" ist gekommen, vor daher: man kann alles schlecht reden.




bla bla bla²
Interessiert mich auch nich, dass es hier keinen interessiert ob ich klatsche, weil hier eh fast nur verblendete Fanboys diskutieren, die ihr Spiel verteidigen als wäre es ihre mutter oO

ich wollte auch nicht alles schlechtreden. ich wollte lediglich ein paar leute daran errinern, dass vieles vom neuen content, gar nicht so neu ist. 

Ich finde WAR gut, auch wenn diverse Leute dauernd behaupten, ich würde es hassen/schlechtreden, nur weil ich mal kritik äußer.

eine diskussion hier hat aber leider keinen sinn, weil jeder der nur einen hauch von kritik äußtert, wird direkt auf meist polemische weise weggemäht.

deswegen verabschiede ich mich aus diesem thread und sage "bühne frei" 

PS: manchmal kommt es mir vor als wären hier einige guerilla-poster von ea/goa/mythic am werk. da is einem die viel gescholtene wow-community ja fast lieber, denn da geht alles in einem kanon: blizzard is blöd, macht alles flasch und buff plx xD


----------



## Beasthole (4. März 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich,

ich bin ein neuer Spieler von WAR. Ich habe vor 3 Tagen angefangen und habe es bisher keine Sekunde bereut und bin so süchtig 
wie schon lange nicht mehr. Ich habe seid der Beta von WoW bestimmt 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und bin einer der Spieler die ihren einstigen 
Liebling nach der Umoperation zum totalen Langweiler (weil zu einfach) nicht mehr wieder erkennt. Egal wie sehr ich es auch versucht habe, das Spiel wurde nie mehr so schön wie in den guten alten Stratholme und Scholomance durchwhipe Zeiten. Eher wird es immer schlechter. Naja srry das war schon wieder zu viel von WoW........

Was ich Euch ganz klar sagen muss ist das ich WAR sehr sehr kritisch gegenüber stand, und mir nicht vorstellen konnte das es auch nur 
einigermaßen etwas vernünftiges ist......
Und woran lag das? Genau es lag an den ganzen Beiträgen in diversen Foren wo sich Leute über das Spiel aufgeregt haben das nichts funktioniert und das WAR einfach schlecht ist und so weiter. Also habe ich einen kauf niemals in Erwägung gezogen.

Bisher dachte ich immer das ein Forum das Spiel wiederspiegelt. Aber in diesem Fall muss ich ehrlich sagen das ich mich getäuscht habe.

Denn was ich in den letzten Tagen gesehen habe hat mich so begeistert das ich das diesem Grottengame (so wirds ja dargestellt von den Flamern) gar nicht zugetraut habe. Was im Endgame eventuell nicht so passt usw. sollte doch nicht ein komplettes Spiel schlecht machen oder? Ich sehe das so, ich habe gerade Mords Spaß und solange ich den habe ist dieses Spiel doch absolut toll.
Wenn er mir vergeht mein Gott sei es drum. Dennoch kann ich sagen das mich dieses Spiel Wochenlang eventuell sogar Monate oder Jahre begeistert hat wenn ich aufhöre. Und das ist doch das Geld schon wert. Wie viele öden sich in WoW rum den ganzen Tag nur weil sie halt WoW Spieler sind und ihre Freunde dort sind.

Meine Bitte an alle Nörgler von Euch:

Spielt oder lasst es, bringt Kritik konstruktiv oder schreibt keine. Lasst das Spiel nicht nach außen hin aussehen als wäre es der letzte Dreck. Denn um ein Haar hätte ich das erste MMO was mich nach WoW richtig fesselt wegen Euch verpasst.


Mein Message an die WAR Community und den Entwickler:

Leute WAR lebt, es kommen mehr neue Leute spätestens mit der Trailphase. Und wenn die nur 20% von der Begeisterung aufbringen 
wie ich sie Erlebe dann bleiben sie auch. Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld.


Gruß Beasti


----------



## Zenotaph (4. März 2009)

Was spielste denn? Und wo?


----------



## evergrace (4. März 2009)

soooo
auf welchen server sollte ich gehen erengrad oder averland?
averland ist open rvr und erengrad ist ein normaler server?
wo genau liegt da der unterschied?
burgen usw. kann man ja auf beiden erobern oder?
weil auf erengrad scheint mehr los zu sein...


----------



## Pzynom (4. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Dann sag ich es wieder so, dass man nicht dran rumdrehen kann:
> Von 8 Spielern, die es zumindest anspielen, spielen nur 3 weiter. Das sind weniger als 50%.
> Und wer sagt, dass man darin keine Tendenz sieht, ist einfach nur blauäugig. Es waren garantiert gekündigte Abos und nicht nur Freimonatsspieler dabei. Genauso wie in den 300000 Freimonatsspieler drin sind. Die Tendenz, wenn man sie sich als Graph vorstellt, zeigt nach unten. Um genau zu sein eine Art Hypotenuse zu einer bestimmten Achse, bei der sich die Spielerzahl eben einpendeln wird.
> 
> ...



Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stimme Dir zu, es ist eine Tendenz, aber eine kurzfristige. Nur weil >50% der gekauften Spiele nicht zu einem Abonnement geführt haben heißt das nicht, dass sich die Reduktion mit gleicher Intensität fortsetzt. Man muss diese Zahlen mit anderen vergleichen, um eine Gesamtaussage treffen zu können.
Mal angenommen alle anderen Spiele haben nach 6 Monaten eine 10% Prozent höhere Abwanderung zu verzeichnen, dann bleibt die Aussage, dass das bei WAR von der aktuellen Tendenz abnehmend ist, im Verhältnis wäre das aber ein tolles Ergebnis. Verfolgt man dann die Entwicklung der Spielerzahlen bei anderen, könnte man die Tendenz ableiten, dass es daher bei WAR besser laufen muss. Die Spielerzahlen bewegen sich ja nicht linear im Zeitverlauf.

Es ist ein Rückgang, aber er sagt isoliert betrachtet nicht viel aus, weil das eine ganz normale Entwicklung ist, dass die Spielerzahlen abnehmen, die Frage ist, wie stark ist die Abwanderbewegung.

Gruß Pzy


----------



## Beasthole (4. März 2009)

@ evergrace

Also ich würd Averland empfehlen. Es ist halt die Frage ob Du es magst das Du überall angegriffen werden kannst oder lieber beim questen sicher bist. 
Wenn Du auch beim questen das Gefühl haben willst im Krieg zu sein dann nimm Averland.
Aber es kann auch schnell unfair werden das muss einem klar sein.

@Zeno

Falls die Frage an mich ging, ich spiele einen Eisenbrecher auf Averland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (4. März 2009)

ja questen will ich eigentlich e nur am anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber auf den schlachtfeldern kann man auf beiden pvp betreiben?
mir ist einfach wichtig dass ich auch am anfang vielleicht ien paar leute im pve gebiet treffe, bis ich vielleicht mal eine gilde gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beasthole (4. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> ja questen will ich eigentlich e nur am anfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich habe schon einige nette Leute kennen gelernt die ich auch immer wieder zufällig treffe, und dann macht man was zusammen usw.
Da ist genug los wenn man ein wenig sich bemüht. PvP kannst Du in den RvR Gebieten auf jedem Server machen dafür sind sie da. Am meisten mache ich zurzeit halt bei Szenarios mit, das sind BG´s wie in WoW. Also egal welchen Server du nimmst, in RvR wirst du immer Pvp machen, in Szenarios auch. Nur die angreifbarkeit in der normalen Welt ändert sich. So hab ich das verstanden, berichtigt mich ruhig wenn was falsch ist bin ja selbst noch nicht lange dabei.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. März 2009)

Muffin88 schrieb:


> Wem die WAR spielerzahl nicht genügt der KANN nur WoW spielen, WAR ist das Zweitgrößte Erfolgreiche MMO in Europa soviel ich weiss. (wehe es kommt mir wer mit Asiagrindern/Lineage und sonstigem unspielbarem Zeugs :x)


Lineage is unspielbar? *snief*xD
Zumal es mit Gracia wieder etwas leichter wird (leider..).


Btt:
 300.000 Spieler sind schon genügend ,um die monatlichen Kosten zu decken und die entwicklung fortzusetzten sowie noch Profit rauszuschlagen.Macht euch mal keine Sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (4. März 2009)

ja das ist schon klar
nur als ich damals vor 2 monaten aufgehört habe von war, war auf middenland fast gar nichts mehr los
deswegen hab ich nochmal nachgefragt


----------



## Jarwid (4. März 2009)

Beasthole schrieb:


> Da ist genug los wenn man ein wenig sich bemüht. PvP kannst Du in den RvR Gebieten auf jedem Server machen dafür sind sie da. Am meisten mache ich zurzeit halt bei Szenarios mit, das sind BG´s wie in WoW. Also egal welchen Server du nimmst, in RvR wirst du immer Pvp machen, in Szenarios auch. Nur die angreifbarkeit in der normalen Welt ändert sich. So hab ich das verstanden, berichtigt mich ruhig wenn was falsch ist bin ja selbst noch nicht lange dabei.




Auf einem oRvR Server bist du immer und überall angreifbar (außer in der eigenen Hauptstadt natürlich, es sei denn diese wird belagert). Für mich ist das das einzig Wahre aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Viele haben Angst auf einem oRvR Server geganked zu werden was aber im Fall von WAR Quatsch ist, da es sich a) Punktemäßig nicht lohnt und b) du nicht an der Leiche wiederauferstehst sondern im Kriegslager und damit außerhalb der Reichweite deines Gegners.

Ansonsten bekommst du auf einem normalen Server im oRvR einen Buff der dein Level anhebt um deine Chancen zu verbessern, wenn du zB mit lvl1 ins RvR Gebiet gehst wirst du auf lvl8 angehoben (korrigiert mich falls das net stimmt). Auf einem oRvR-Server gibt’s das nicht. Allerdings erhöht es deine Chancen nur geringfügig, da du nicht über die gleichen Fähigkeiten wie ein lvl8 Char verfügst und eine schlechtere Rüstung trägst. In Szenarien gibt’s den Buff auf beiden Servertypen.

Dann wirst du auf einem normalen Server in ein Huhn verwandelt wenn du ins RvR Gebiet des nächst kleineren T-Gebietes gehst. zB wenn ein Char mit lvl17 ins T1 RvR Gebiet wechselt (vorgesehen für lvl1 bis lvl11) wird er zum Huhn. Auf einen oRvR Server nicht, d.h. du hast im T1 RvR durchaus Leute mit max. lvl21, danach wirst du auch dort zum Huhn ( die Hühner Regel wurde hier im Forum schon oft besprochen, für weitere Details mal die SuFu benutzen). Meine Erfahrung ist, dass sich diese Unfairnis dadurch ausgleicht, das beide Fraktionen solche Leute am Start haben die mit höherem Level ins kleinere RvR Gebiet gehen.

In meinen Augen einziger Nachteil eines oRvR-Servers wie Averland ist, dass du mit zu hohem Level auch in den sog. PVE-Gebieten zum Huhn wirst und du somit nicht die Möglichkeit hast Wälzereinträge im Startgebiet später nachzuholen (bis lvl21 kann man alles im T1+ T2 freischalten, ab lvl 22 nur noch T2 + T3 (T1 nur noch als Huhn oder mit Begleitung), mit lvl40 kann man alles im T3 und T4 machen, aber nicht mehr ins T2. Wenn man dies aber weiß, schaltet man die Einträge halt vor lvl-up frei und somit ist das auch kein wirkliches Problem. 

Vorteil eines oRvR-Servers ist in meinen Augen einfach die Möglichkeit den Feind überall zu mosch’n, also auch im „PVE-Gebiet“, zB bei einer öffentlichen Quest zu stören. Mein Eindruck aus einigen Beiträgen hier im Forum ist, dass die Spieler auf einem oRvR-Server PVP affiner sind als auf einem normalen Server, aber das kann natürlich auch täuschen.


----------



## Omidas (4. März 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> [...]
> a) Punktemäßig nicht lohnt und b) du nicht an der Leiche wiederauferstehst sondern im Kriegslager und damit außerhalb der Reichweite deines Gegners.
> [...]



Das es keine Punkte dafür gibt, stört doch niemanden der ganken will. In WoW gab es 
auch nicht einen einzigen Vorteil dafür und wurde fast als Volkssport betrieben. Und
das mit der Reichweite stimmt zudem nur begrenzt. Man kann wunderbar Engstellen 
deffen oder den Spawnpunkt abschirmen.



Jarwid schrieb:


> [...]
> Ansonsten bekommst du auf einem normalen Server im oRvR einen Buff der dein Level anhebt [...]Auf einem oRvR-Server gibt's das nicht.
> [...]



Kann dir schon was bringen, das du auf einem Coreserver angehoben wirst. Im T1 mag
das noch stimmen, aber selbst da kann zB ein Heiler mit Low Level gut was bewegen,
wenn er nicht direkt mit einem Schlag umfällt. Und in höhren Gebieten ist der unterschied
von x2-x9 zB nicht ganz so schlimm. Und wie im T1. Man hällt doch etwas mehr aus.



Jarwid schrieb:


> [...]
> Dann wirst du auf einem normalen Server in ein Huhn verwandelt wenn du ins RvR Gebiet des nächst kleineren T-Gebietes gehst.
> [...]



Finde ich übriegens eine sehr geniale Sache. Den dadurch entscheiden die Kämpfe in dem
Gebiet die Chars, die vom Level da rein gehören und nicht ein paar unmotivierte Leute
aus einem Tier höher. Wenns blöd läuft könnte da sowas passieren. T4 Leute gehen T3
du bist dort generft wegen dem Level und machst dich nach T2 auf und kriegst dann da
die Einflussgegenstände, die du eigentlich vor 10 Level gut gebraucht hättest. Auch hat 
das eine sehr interessanten Faktor für T4 Zonen Locks. Auf einem normalen Server muss
man genug T3 Leute haben (neue + Twinks), die dadurch auch mit einbezogen werden und
wirklich kriegsentscheidend sein können. Und kein Kanonnenfutter für T4 Leute.



Jarwid schrieb:


> [...]
> In meinen Augen einziger Nachteil eines oRvR-Servers wie Averland ist, dass du mit zu hohem Level auch in den sog. PVE-Gebieten zum Huhn wirst
> [...]



Das war der Grund weswegen ich nen Core Server bevorzugt habe.



Jarwid schrieb:


> [...]
> Vorteil eines oRvR-Servers ist in meinen Augen einfach die Möglichkeit den Feind überall zu mosch'n, also auch im „PVE-Gebiet", zB bei einer öffentlichen Quest zu stören. Mein Eindruck aus einigen Beiträgen hier im Forum ist, dass die Spieler auf einem oRvR-Server PVP affiner sind als auf einem normalen Server, aber das kann natürlich auch täuschen.



Ob das immer so ein Vorteil ist? Nagut der jederzeit überrascht werden Faktor ist 
eine sehr verlockende Sache. Doch ab und an brauche ich auch ein wenig ruhe
zum entspannen und schnell mal ein paar Quests machen (Ja im Krieg gibt es keine
Entspannung ich weiß^^)

Das mit den mehr RvR begeisterten Menschen kann ich mir kein Urteil anmaßen.


Das ganze soll jetzt kein niedermachen der Open RvR Server sein, sondern nur
ein Blick aus der anderen Seite, damit man weiß was man von seinem Server
hat und es nicht später bereut.


----------



## Areson (4. März 2009)

Sorry aber wie lange hört man denn nun schon die Argumente "Spieler kommen zurück weil sie sich woanders langweilen. Spieler fangen neu an weil jetzt der Super neue Patch kommt. Jetzt geht es erst richtig los, denn nun kommen die neuen und beliebtesten Klassen ins Spiel." Hä? War das nich auch schon so als der Gardist und der Ritter ins Spiel gekommen sind? Seht es ein, aber das Konzept von WAR ist stink langweilig. Man rennt im Kreis und nimmt eine leere Burg ein. GEIL. Oder man macht einfach RvR, man muss sich nur schnell eine Warband suchen, da man ja allein keine Chance hat dank des großartigem "Stein, Schere, Papier Systems" Sorry aber wer sowas in ein PvP Spiel bringt muss sich nicht wundern. 
In dem Moment wo ich meine Klasse erstelle, hat sich schon entschieden gegen wen ich verliere oder gewinne. Das sollte man mal in einem Shooter bringen. Der Rifelman gewinnt immer gegen den Panzerabwehrsoldaten und der Sniper macht immer den Sani kalt hat aber dafür keine Chancen gegen einen Pionier. Genial.
Das Konzept ist einfach mist. Da hilft es auch nicht die Dinge die schon für den Start angekündigt waren jetzt als tolle Events nachzureichen und so zu tun als hätten sie das jetzt extra neu entwickelt. Aber ein Versuch ist es ja wert. 
Für mich ist der Krieg zuende. WAR ist tot. Leider. Sie haben es verbockt. Ich hatte mich Monatelang auf das Spiel gefreut und dann kommt sowas.


----------



## jo.fe (4. März 2009)

mal zurück zu den zahlen. die 300.00 spieler beziehen sich nur auf den europäischen und nordamerikanischen markt.
wobie bei wow sich die spielerzahl weltweit zusammensetzt. also nicht wirklich vergleichbar wie ich finde... und wie schon oft erwähnt ,sagt die spielerzahl nicht wirklich viel über den spielspaß aus.


----------



## sTereoType (4. März 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Das Konzept ist einfach mist. Da hilft es auch nicht die Dinge die schon für den Start angekündigt waren jetzt als tolle Events nachzureichen und so zu tun als hätten sie das jetzt extra neu entwickelt. Aber ein Versuch ist es ja wert.
> Für mich ist der Krieg zuende. WAR ist tot. Leider. Sie haben es verbockt. Ich hatte mich Monatelang auf das Spiel gefreut und dann kommt sowas.


darf man dem entnehmen das du war noch nichtmal spielst?
denn der restliche text passt ebenfalls zu der vermutung, aber ok ich verstehe das ein spiel mist sein muss wenn man nicht alles alleine platt bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (4. März 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Seht es ein, aber das Konzept von WAR ist stink langweilig.



Wie konnte ich nur so blind sein bisher. Danke, dass du mir die Augen geöffnet hast. Abo gekündigt.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. März 2009)

@Areson

Du hast also lieber eine Dominierende Klasse,die alles weghaut und man selbst nur Kannonenfutter ist?
Stein-Schere-Papier ist völlig in Ordnung,da man später eh meist in Gildengruppen zusammen ist.
Dieses Spiel hat sehr viele möglichkeiten,sich die Zeit zu vertreiben und ich glaube ,es hat noch sehr viel Potential,dass auch sicher genutzt wird.
Wenn es bald auch die russischen ,Chinesischen (usw) Sprachpakete kommen,kommen sicher auch gut 200.000 neue Spieler hinzu,was mehr einnahmen bringt und dies rentiert sich auch in der Entwicklung.
Denke,dies ist auch nicht soviel,dass sich Mythic übernehmen würde und dabei so wie World of *zensiert* endet.


----------



## Omidas (4. März 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Sorry aber wie lange hört man denn nun schon die Argumente "Spieler kommen zurück weil sie sich woanders langweilen. Spieler fangen neu an weil jetzt der Super neue Patch kommt. Jetzt geht es erst richtig los, denn nun kommen die neuen und beliebtesten Klassen ins Spiel." Hä? War das nich auch schon so als der Gardist und der Ritter ins Spiel gekommen sind?
> [...]



Kannst du belegen das dem nicht so war? Wir haben nur Zahlen von Ende Dezember und wie es sich
derweil entwickelt hat, kann man nur mutmaßen. Und im ernst. Was zieht wohl mehr Leute an, sich
ein PvP Spiel zu holen. ein Tank, wo sich eh die meisten außenstehenden kaum vorstellen können, wie
man ein Tank im PvP spielen soll. Oder 2 Blutrünstiger Tötungsmaschienen die auch noch super gut
ausshene.



Areson schrieb:


> Man rennt im Kreis und nimmt eine leere Burg ein. GEIL.
> [...]



Stimmt passiert. Aber wenn dem so ist einfach ausklinken, was anderes machen Szenarios, Quests oder
mal in einem anderen Gebiet rein schauen, ob da was anderes läuft. Passiert mir aber auch oft, das ich
in so einer Situation lande. Selber Schuld, hab mir noch keine Gilde gesucht.



Areson schrieb:


> [...]
> Oder man macht einfach RvR, man muss sich nur schnell eine Warband suchen,
> [...]



Reicht schon ne kleine Gruppe aus um paar schöne kleinkämpfe zu finden.



Areson schrieb:


> [...]
> "Stein, Schere, Papier Systems"
> [...]



Erstens kam dieses System ja so überraschend, das ich die gleich verklagen würde
wegen arglistiger Täuschung. x Monate vor Release das zu sagen reicht doch nicht
aus.
Und zweitens kann man doch etwas über Spielerskill rausholen. Ist zwar immer noch
wahrscheinlich, das man gewinnt/verliert, aber nicht mehr so extrem. Merke ich als
Heiler mit Level 34 immer extrem. Gibt Hexen auf max Level, die ich ausheilen kann,
welche wo ich es schaffe sie weg von mir zu bringen oder nen Helfer zu bekommen
und wiederum welche, bei denen ich es nicht schaffe zu detaunten und danch noch
ein Heal raus zu bekommen. Gibt also unterschiede.



Areson schrieb:


> [...]
> WAR ist tot. Leider. Sie haben es verbockt. Ich hatte mich Monatelang auf das Spiel gefreut und dann kommt sowas.



1) Nein
2) Schade


----------



## Areson (4. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> darf man dem entnehmen das du war noch nichtmal spielst?
> denn der restliche text passt ebenfalls zu der vermutung, aber ok ich verstehe das ein spiel mist sein muss wenn man nicht alles alleine platt bekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dem darfst du entnehmen, dass ich schon über 1 Jahr bevor WAR ind die Beta gegangen ist einen Acc eingerichtet hatte, in der Open Beta mitgespielt habe, nach der Open Beta mein Vorbestelltes WAR registriert habe und nun keinen Bock mehr auf den Rotz habe. Ich will auch nicht alles alleine Platt bekommen, aber ich hätte mir unter einem PvP Spiel schon erwartet, dass jede Klasse gegen jede andere Klasse wenigstens eine Chance hat und nicht das es Klassen gibt, die einem selbst wenn sie noch 5, 6, oder 7 Level unter einem sind weghauen. Ich sage nur mal Jünger. Ich hatte mir damals leider einen Maschinisten ausgesucht. Nur leider ist das die "Egal was mir entgegen kommt, ich bleibe stehen weil ich eh keine Chance habe" Klasse. Absolut sinnlos.


----------



## sTereoType (4. März 2009)

du hast den guppenansatz in WAR anscheind überhaupt nicht verstanden. du sollst gegen die klasse nicht bestehen und das ist richtig so,d afür aber haut dich ein teamkollege dann aus der scheiße, also wo ist das problem? 
btw: kannst du mir kurz nochmal den namen deines maschi posten? hab ihn vorhin aus deiner sig vergessen


----------



## Shinar (4. März 2009)

Also ehrlich gesagt halten mich die stark gesunkenen Spielerzahlen schon sehr zurück.

Zum einen hat es einen grossen psychologischen Effekt ob die Spielerzahlen nun stark gesunken oder gestiegen sind (wow, 11 Millionen Spieler, das Spiel muss gut sein!!). Zum anderen habe ich keine Lust, stundenlang der einzige auf Averland Ordnungsseite zu sein und keine Szenarien/RvR geht auf (ich bin LvL18).


----------



## Beasthole (4. März 2009)

Das neue Spieler kommen ist sicher, sonst wäre ich nicht hier zb. Ich denke das ich nicht der einzige bin. Und was viel wichtiger ist als das kommen ist das bleiben. Und da bin ich mir jetzt schon sicher, mir gefällt das Gruppenspiel mit Stein Scheere und Papier gerade gut.
Wenn es anders wäre würde ich nen Shooter spielen. Da hab ich mehr Action und es kommt nicht den RPG Charakter an wenn ich schnell was reißen will.

Aber das Teamspiel zu meistern, sich auf den Nebenmann verlassen zu müssen usw. das ist das Tolle an solchen Spielen.


----------



## Takama Nohara (4. März 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> [...]
> eine diskussion hier hat aber leider keinen sinn, weil jeder der nur einen hauch von kritik äußtert, wird direkt auf meist polemische weise weggemäht.
> [...]


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich habe vorgestern im T3 auf Erengrad im Durchschnitt länger als ne halbe Stunde darauf warten müssen, dass ein Szenario aufgeht. Dann bin ich spasseshalber ins T2 auf Carroburg gewechselt, wo dann in ner halben Stunde kein einziges Szenario aufging, weshalb ich mich dann wieder ausgeloggt habt.

Sorry, aber manche Leute scheinen hier echt die Realität nicht wahrhaben zu wollen und stellen lieber jeden Kritiker einfach als WoW-Spieler dar, der WAR eh nicht spielt. Anscheinend scheint für viele "was los zu sein", wenn sie auch nur einen anderen Spieler zu Gesicht bekommen. 

Das dumme im Kreis-RvE-Spielen ist doch deutlich langweiliger als ein spannender Kampf im Szenario. Hier sollte Mythic unbedingt eine serverübergreifende Möglichkeit zum Spielen schaffen, so dass die Szenarien dann maximal im Minutentakt aufgehen. 

Guild Wars macht es hier mal wieder einmal vor, dort gehen innerhalb von 30 Sekunden die Arenen auf. Wird Zeit, dass Guild Wars 2 rauskommt und ich diesem mittelmässigen Spiel den Rücken zukehren kann. Mal ehrlich, wer fühlt sich nicht etwas verarscht, wenn noch immer Bugs im Spiel vorhanden sind, die dafür sorgen, dass ich einen Gegner nicht angreifen kann und dann aber im ach so tollen Update neue Klassen hinzugefügt werden?

Könnt ihr ja mal drüber nachdenken, wenn trotz Testserver, die Server nach dem Update dann wieder täglich runtergefahren werden...


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

shinar keine angst vor wenigen spielern geh auf carroburg drakenwald erengard oder averland und da is immer ein haufen los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiel morgen die trial die kommt ab morgen und du wirst sehen es geht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann willkommen in war und willkommen im krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (4. März 2009)

ich versteh das immer nicht. du sagst selbst du findest GW besser, warum also mit WAR zeit und geld verschwenden?
ich persönlich kenne den bug mit den gegner angreifen übrigens nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (4. März 2009)

@Lari, auch wenn du es nicht wahrhaben willst, es gibt keinen zusammenhang. Jeder Statistiker wird dir das bestätigen.

Ein kleines Beispiel aus anderer Branche. Ein Verlag vergibt 1mio. kostenlose Abos, nach 3 Monaten muss man kostenpflichtig verlängern oder das Abo läuft aus. 400k Leute verlängern.  Nun hat der Verlag 400k Kunden, also von 0 auf 400000. Er hatte zwar vorher 1kk Testabos vergeben, aber das war nicht die Kundenzahl. So ist es auch bei WAR. Nur das man eben kein kostenloses Abo bekommen hat, sondern dafür auch bezahlen musste. Auch hier ist die Kundenzahl von 0 auf 300000 hoch. All die Leute, die es vorher getestet haben, aber kein Abo eingerichtet haben, zählen nicht zu den Kunden. 

Wenn du so argumentierst könnte man sogar WoW ein Spielerzahlverlust anrechnen. WotLK wurde ca 10mio mal verkauft. Klingt viel, ist aber weniger als die Gesamtabozahl. Sollte man nun meinen WoW verliert 1,5 mio Kunden? Nun, nach deiner Argumentation schon, denn 1,5mio Leute haben sich entschieden ihren Acc nicht zu erweitern und WoW nciht zu unterstützen. In Wahrheit jedoch sind ja nicht alle Spieler lvl 60+ und nicht jeder der unter 70ger kauft sich WotLK... allein weil die Kosten ja noch nicht lohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ok, für weitere Fragen zum Thema Statistik einfach mal PM an mich, ich werd dann mal unseren Statistik Prof ausquetschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn cih mir sicher bin, das ich Recht habe.


PS: Ja, es ist deine persönliche Meinung, das WAR 500k Kunden verloren hat. Und natürlich wird es bei einem Spiel wo man 2 mal bezahlt meist auch so angesehen. Würde WAR aber nichts kosten, dann würde man auch nicht von 800k Käufern sprechen. Sondern wirklich nur von den 300k bezahlabos. Die nichtverlängerten Spiele würden dann vermutlich statistisch untergehen und irrelevant sein.


----------



## Shinar (4. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> shinar keine angst vor wenigen spielern geh auf carroburg drakenwald erengard oder averland und da is immer ein haufen los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für die aufmunternden Worte. Ich werde definitiv mal reinsehen, zumindest zuerst in der Trial. In den meisten Shops ist die WAR CametimeCard nicht mehr erhältlich. Wohl auch kein gutes Zeichen...


----------



## Mikroflame (4. März 2009)

Ach..Evtl ist sie nur überral ausverkauft xD


----------



## Lari (4. März 2009)

Im Verkaufspreis ist der Freimonat inbegriffen. Wer sich das spiel kauft, geht somit, bei Eingabe des Keys, ein einmonatiges Abo ein.
Den Rest kannst du dir denken, und wäre nur Wiederholung dessen, was ich bereits gesagt habe.

Es ist einfach Quatsch zu sagen "Woohoo, WAR ist mit 300.000 Abonnenten gestartet!".
Bei AoC haben viele darüber gelacht, dass von 1 Millionen Käufern nach sehr kurzer Zeit eine erhebliche Zahl abgesprungen sind. Dort waren es die Bugs. Und wo sie mittlerweile stehen weiß jeder.
Bei WAR war es eine annähernd hohe Zahl, weniger durch die Bugs, sondern durch das Spiel/-prinzip an sich.
Und nach den letzten MMORPGs Starts glaubst du, dass es bei WAR sich komplett anders verhalten wird, und es plötzlich einfach besser wird? Auf kurz oder lang wird auch WAR eine Serverzusammenlegung erfahren. Man kann ja jetzt schon von den Geisterservern auf vollere transen. Die Parallelen sprechen eben für sich.

Edit: Und noch was.
Oft wird hier von den Servern + Bevölkerung gesprochen. Helmgart dachte ich ist ein gut bevölkerter Server. In einem anderen Thread seh ich aber jetzt, dass GOA Helmgart zu einem der schlechter bevölkerten Server zählt und Servertransfers anbietet. Was kann man denn jetzt glauben?


----------



## HGVermillion (4. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Oft wird hier von den Servern + Bevölkerung gesprochen. Helmgart dachte ich ist ein gut bevölkerter Server. In einem anderen Thread seh ich aber jetzt, dass GOA Helmgart zu einem der schlechter bevölkerten Server zählt und Servertransfers anbietet. Was kann man denn jetzt glauben?


*
drei weitere Server zur Liste hinzugefügt wurden: Helmgart, Hergig und Middenland. Obwohl all diese Server großartige Spielergemeinschaften entwickelt haben, besteht für sie die Gefahr, dass die Bevölkerung auf eine Stufe sinkt, die weder ein ausgewogenes, noch ein herausforderndes RvR-Erlebnis ermöglicht*

Das ist das was wir seid Wochen Predigen, die Ordnung ist so in der übermacht das das Spielen langsam als Destro keinen Spass mehr macht, außer mann versaut ihnen mal wieder einen Festungslock. Es hören halt einfach zuviele Destros auf weils stellenweise kaum spass macht, und mit dem neuen Buff der Magierklassen wird das kein Spass.


----------



## Vetta (4. März 2009)

go WAR/ORDER/AVERLAND!


----------



## Topaz (4. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> drei weitere Server zur Liste hinzugefügt wurden: Helmgart, Hergig und Middenland. Obwohl all diese Server großartige Spielergemeinschaften entwickelt haben, besteht für sie die Gefahr, dass die Bevölkerung auf eine Stufe sinkt, die weder ein ausgewogenes, noch ein herausforderndes RvR-Erlebnis ermöglicht
> 
> Das ist das was wir seid Wochen Predigen, die Ordnung ist so in der übermacht das das Spielen langsam als Destro keinen Spass mehr macht, außer mann versaut ihnen mal wieder einen Festungslock. *Es hören halt einfach zuviele Destros auf weils stellenweise kaum spass macht*, und mit dem neuen Buff der Magierklassen wird das kein Spass.





Und ich wette die "Destros" gehen auf einen anderen Server zu Ordnung?? Stimmts?
Ist echt erbärmlich wie sich manche selbst die Taschen volllügen.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. März 2009)

Topaz schrieb:


> Ist echt erbärmlich wie sich manche selbst die Taschen volllügen.


Ich kenn sogar Fälle das Destros aufhören um auf dem gleichen Server Order neu anzufangen, viele mögen es halt zu gewinnen, wems Spass macht. Wir stehen jetzt halt vor vollendeten Tatsachen, der Server wird eingestampft, anders kann man das nicht bezeichnen, nun müssen wir uns was neues suchen.


----------



## Thurgom (4. März 2009)

Ich habe ja einen RL Kumpel, der auf Helmgart spielt (Grishnuk von Dispersio), der immer erzählt hat, dass es sehr ausgeglichen ist und Order teilweise Überhand hat. Wie kannst du jetzt schon einen Tag vor den Transfers etwas von "einstampfen" erzählen ?? Verstehe ich nicht ganz...


----------



## thessy (4. März 2009)

WAR wird, auf Zeit gesehen, sicher nicht eingestampft, einfach aus der Tatsache heraus, dass es das einzige PvP Spiel am Markt ist.
DAoC ist einfach zu veraltet, auch wenn ich da immer noch hinterher heule.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. März 2009)

Glaubst du wirklich wenn man den Spielern sagt "Hey ihr könnt wechseln" das die sich hinstellen und sagen: "Nö uns gefällt es hier, wir bleiben." Viele werden sagen, Hey die Order farmt uns hier ab, auf anderen Server ist das nicht so, also gehe ich doch zu denen.
Es ist auch ungefähr ausgeglichen mit Orderüberhang, aber anscheinend ist GOA die Gesamtpopulation zu niedrig und darum wird das jetzt halt geändert, mir ist es ja auch nicht recht, ich hätts vll für den Anfang mit 20% Boni versucht.

Und ich habe auch nicht von WAR geredet Thessy sondern von unserem Server, wenn die Leute wechseln dann werden sie das auch tun, außer es sagen alle betroffenen "Wir bleiben hier" und selbst dann ist noch die frage ob die Ordler genauso entscheiden.


----------



## sTereoType (4. März 2009)

thessy schrieb:


> WAR wird, auf Zeit gesehen, sicher nicht eingestampft, einfach aus der Tatsache heraus, dass es das einzige PvP Spiel am Markt ist.
> DAoC ist einfach zu veraltet, auch wenn ich da immer noch hinterher heule.


nicht nur nach schlüsselwörter den text selektiv überfliegen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es war lediglich die rede von einem der vielen server.
ich kann vermillions angst da schon verstehen, aber außerhalb des T4 ist wirklich extrem wenig los auf helmgart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (4. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich wenn man den Spielern sagt "Hey ihr könnt wechseln" das die sich hinstellen und sagen: "Nö uns gefällt es hier, wir bleiben." Viele werden sagen, Hey die Order farmt uns hier ab, auf anderen Server ist das nicht so, also gehe ich doch zu denen.
> Es ist auch ungefähr ausgeglichen mit Orderüberhang, aber anscheinend ist GOA die Gesamtpopulation zu niedrig und darum wird das jetzt halt geändert, mir ist es ja auch nicht recht, ich hätts vll für den Anfang mit 20% Boni versucht.
> 
> Und ich habe auch nicht von WAR geredet Thessy sondern von unserem Server, wenn die Leute wechseln dann werden sie das auch tun, außer es sagen alle betroffenen "Wir bleiben hier" und selbst dann ist noch die frage ob die Ordler genauso entscheiden.



Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, würde ich sofort zu euch kommen.

Ausserdem ist es in den meisten Fällen so, dass die Destrus in Überzahl sind und deswegen die Transfers ermöglicht werden.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Glück und bekommt ein paar gute Gilden auf euren Server...

Ich würde das ganze nicht heute schon so pessimistisch sehen. Einfach mal 3-4 Tage abwarten, dann kann man immernoch "schwarz malen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Sry für den Denkfehler. Man kann ja gar nicht zu euch transferieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. März 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist es in den meisten Fällen so, dass die Destrus in Überzahl sind und deswegen die Transfers ermöglicht werden.
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja Glück und bekommt ein paar gute Gilden auf euren Server...


Helmgart ist ja leider kein "Komm zu uns" Server sondern Helmgartspieler dürfen auf andere Server wechseln, ich darf mir bald eine neue Sig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beasthole (4. März 2009)

Hab da mal ne Frage......

seid ihr irgendwie komisch? Oder bin ich es?

Ich habe das Gefühl gehabt das sich hier viele Leute darüber beschweren das es in der Vergangenheit viel zu wenige Spieler gegeben hat und es immer noch zu wenige sind. Auf der anderen Seite heult jeder auf einem wechselrealm rum sein Server würde verwaisen und das sie das nicht gut finden usw.

Also jetzt ist doch die Chance alles zu kriegen was man will. Alle kleinen Popo Server wechseln auf die vollen und am Ende hat sich Goa den Servermerge erspart... Ich denke so ist es gedacht. Die Jungs glauben doch im Traum nicht daran das auf der einen Seite alles rumheult mit unterbevölkert und dann nicht bereit ist alle auf die vollen Server zu wechseln.

Was ist auf dem einen Realm anders als auf dem anderen? Normal ist normal und ORVR ist halt ORVR. Oder ist nur Middenland drin wo Middenland draufsteht oder was?

Also das ist als würde ich mich beschweren das ich zu wenig Freundinnen hab und wenn mir einer sagt, hier Du kannst in meinen Haarem rumheulen die 40 Frauen sollen zu mir nach Hause kommen.......


----------



## HGVermillion (4. März 2009)

Ist doch immer so, solange es nicht deine Wohnung ist die Abgerissen wird ist alles in Ordnung. Auf Helmgart war es ja gemütlich, nur hatten wir etwas überhang auf einer Seite und das scheint GOA nicht zu gefallen.


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

nochmal zu shinar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das die gamecard time karten nicht erhältich sind heißt sie sind ausverkauft und das heißt woohoooo es geht bald richtig ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (4. März 2009)

Ninja so einfach ist es nicht.

Gefühlt war der Server Helmgart zB nicht sehr stark unterbevölkert. Gab genug Möglichkeiten
sich auszutoben. Und das trifft einem dann doch schon etwas, weil hier doch ein recht gute#
Community aufgeteilt wird. Die einzelnen Seiten werden sich zwar vielleicht absprechen, doch
werden da Leute woanders hin gehen. Und auch gute Feindschaften werden zerstört.

Um bei deinem Haremsvergleich zu bleiben:
Du hast 20ig Frauen bei dir und dir wird gesagt, das du in woanders hin gehen sollst wo es 40ig
für dich gibt. 20ig würden dir eigentlich schon reichen, aber der Weggang ist doch eigentlich fast
vorprogrammiert, da andere Leute die mit dir den 20iger Harmen "betreiben" sich weg locken lassen

@HGVermillion
Nur mal rein aus Neugier. Woraus leitest du deine Aussage eigentlich ab, das es was mit
der Unterzahl einer Seite zu tun hat. Die besteht sicherlich, doch nicht im dramatischen Bereich.
Da steht "dass die Bevölkerung auf eine Stufe sinkt," nichts von einer Seite^^


----------



## Beasthole (4. März 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Um bei deinem Haremsvergleich zu bleiben:
> Du hast 20ig Frauen bei dir und dir wird gesagt, das du in woanders hin gehen sollst wo es 40ig
> für dich gibt. 20ig würden dir eigentlich schon reichen, aber der Weggang ist doch eigentlich fast
> vorprogrammiert, da andere Leute die mit dir den 20iger Harmen "betreiben" sich weg locken lassen



Klingt irgenwie fast romantisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich habs ja nich böse gemeint, ich will halt nur sagen das es eventuell ja gar nicht schlecht sein muss.
Wenn es darauf hinaus läuft das nicht genug Spieler für alle Server da sind (auf dauer), dann ist das schon nicht 
schlecht das sie zusammen gelegt werden. Und das gerade Euer Server verwaist ist ja auch traurig, aber 
positiv denken und man trifft sich doch wieder.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. März 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> @HGVermillion
> Nur mal rein aus Neugier. Woraus leitest du deine Aussage eigentlich ab, das es was mit
> der Unterzahl einer Seite zu tun hat. Die besteht sicherlich, doch nicht im dramatischen Bereich.
> Da steht "dass die Bevölkerung auf eine Stufe sinkt," nichts von einer Seite^^


Weil es mir wie dir so leer wie anscheinend GOA meint nicht auf dem Server vorkommt, man hatte immer seine 3-4 Warbands die Mongofd hinterhergerannt sind und dich dann überrollt haben.
Und da bleibt halt nur die schlussfolgerung das eine Seite etwas gesunken ist ^^


----------



## Areson (5. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> nochmal zu shinar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaube ja eher, dass es keine mehr gibt weil sie die Produktion eingestellt haben. Lohnt sich wohl nicht mehr extra noch Rubbelkarten herzustellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. März 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja eher, dass es keine mehr gibt weil sie die Produktion eingestellt haben. Lohnt sich wohl nicht mehr extra noch Rubbelkarten herzustellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lohnen tut sich das für wow auch schon kaum noch mit den karten(ok global gesehen wahrscheinlich wieder genug^^), der händler verdient an den karten kaum was. da ist es verständlich wenn viele die karten von WAR aus ihren sortiment nehmen, haben halt nicht solch einen hauen absatz wie wow karten der es wieder raus reißt


----------



## Amkhar (5. März 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> bla bla, dann klatsche eben nicht. Interessiert hier eh keinen.
> 
> Es hat sich dennoch viel am Spiel getan, auch viel "nicht gestrichenes" ist gekommen, vor daher: man kann alles schlecht reden.
> 
> ...


Das ist auf jeden Fall die genialste Marktschönrederei die ich jemals zu Gesicht bekam.
(Übrigens wurden 1,2 Mio Spiele verkauft)


----------



## Rorgak (5. März 2009)

Wie jetzt Helmgart wird geräumt?

Das heißt jetzt die Destros gehen auf Server auf denen eh schon Destro Überschuss herrscht oder wie?

Und persönlich kann ich sagen das ich Helmgart verlassen habe weil man als Gelegenheitsspieler kaum Spaß haben konnte manchmal nen Deff  oder Angriff, Szenarien die man als Gelegenheitsspieler ja mal öfters besucht gehen nicht auf oder werden von der Ordnung dominiert, so war es zumindest bei mir noch.

Ich sage es nocheinmal WAR bietet so wahnsinnig viel Potential schade nur das so wenig rübergebracht wird...


----------



## Lari (5. März 2009)

So wie ich es mitbekommen habe, kann man auf Helmgart keine Charaktere mehr erstellen, wenn man nicht schon welche drauf hat.
Also ja, Helmgart wird wohl "geräumt".


----------



## Omidas (5. März 2009)

Wenn das stimmt, was Lari sagt, hätte man wirklich gleich in der News schreiben können,
das die Server aufgelöst werden und man x Wochen Zeit hat, sich einen anderen Server
zu suchen.
Gab einige, die das aussitzen wollten und auf regen Zufluss gehofft haben. Wenn der 
jetzt auch nicht mehr gegeben ist, muss ich mir wohl auch nen neues Heim suchen.


----------



## Beasthole (5. März 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, was Lari sagt, hätte man wirklich gleich in der News schreiben können,
> das die Server aufgelöst werden und man x Wochen Zeit hat, sich einen anderen Server
> zu suchen.
> Gab einige, die das aussitzen wollten und auf regen Zufluss gehofft haben. Wenn der
> jetzt auch nicht mehr gegeben ist, muss ich mir wohl auch nen neues Heim suchen.



Jo klingt nach nem Servermerge light


----------



## Marena_ (5. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte/muss meine Spieler von Bolgasgrad mulen. Für mich bleiben nur Drakenwald und Erengrad übrig. Ich suche natürlich einen RVR/SC aktiven Server. Täuscht es mich oder ist Drakenwald momentan der vollste Server bzw immer als erster auf Mittel ?
Was kann man den über die Community der beiden Server sagen.(Schon klar , alles subjektiv.... würde mich trotzdem interessieren).

Danke für Anworten


----------



## Teal (5. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> [...]
> Auf Helmgart war es ja gemütlich, nur hatten wir etwas überhang auf einer Seite und das scheint GOA nicht zu gefallen.


/signed. Ironischerweise ist es einer der wenigen Server mit Orderüberschuss... Ich werde daraus auch nicht schlau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beasthole (5. März 2009)

Marena_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte/muss meine Spieler von Bolgasgrad mulen. Für mich bleiben nur Drakenwald und Erengrad übrig. Ich suche natürlich einen RVR/SC aktiven Server. Täuscht es mich oder ist Drakenwald momentan der vollste Server bzw immer als erster auf Mittel ?
> Was kann man den über die Community der beiden Server sagen.(Schon klar , alles subjektiv.... würde mich trotzdem interessieren).
> ...




Hi Marena,

ich glaube das Drakenwald einfach nur kleiner ausgelegt ist als die anderen. Das habe ich in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen:




> Anhand meiner "erhobenen Werte" ist das Verhältnis auf Carroburg etwas ausgeglichener als auf Erengrad,
> kann das jemand bestätigen? Bzw. mit helfen, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden >.<
> 
> erhobene Daten:
> ...


----------



## Pymonte (5. März 2009)

Hm, ich sehs schon kommen. Die Leute von Server A wechseln zu Server B und dort ists dann so voll, das es wieder Warteschlangen gibt... Ich hoffe nicht. Vor allem wärs total sinnlos. Neue Spieler hätten dann die Auswahl zwischen 3-4 sehr vollen Servern und vielen Serverleichen (außer sie werden noch entfernt). Entweder werden die Server dann übervoll oder man muss irgendwann wieder neue Server machen... die dann wieder leer sind. Derzeit waren viele Server Mittel. Hier konnte man gut anfangen und es ging auch einiges ab. Naja, mal schauen was so passiert.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (5. März 2009)

Grüße,

ich weiß nicht ob das einer schon den Buff-Link gezigt hat. Aber hier sind die genauen Spielerzahlen der Server, wie es scheint.
http://wardata.buffed.de/server

Viel Spaß


----------



## HGVermillion (5. März 2009)

Dann fragen wir uns alle wieso Helmgart mit fast 10.000 auf einen Server wechseln kann der fast 6000 Spieler hat. Hmm.... vll stimmen die Zaheln doch nicht so ganz. ^^


----------



## Omidas (5. März 2009)

Vielleicht hatte GOA ein Problem

Sie wollten auf eine bestimmte Anzahl kommen und mussten
dann sich für den letzten entscheiden. Helmgart und Hergig
schätze ich recht ähnlich von der Größe ein (schlagt mich
wenn ich unsinn rede) da man keinen wirklich bevorzugen
konnte, hat man sich einfach für nen kleinen neutralen 
Server entschieden und schickt beide Server zur Hölle.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. März 2009)

Oder die Theorie aus einem anderem Forum stimmt, die verbleibenden Server sind nämlich alle die PreOrder OpenBeta Server, der Rest ist erst zum Release dazugekommen.


----------



## sTereoType (5. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Oder die Theorie aus einem anderem Forum stimmt, die verbleibenden Server sind nämlich alle die PreOrder Server, der Rest ist erst zum Release dazugekommen.


war helmgart nicht ein pre order server? ich hab immerhin mit der pre order(ce) angefangen und der char steht immernoch auf helmgart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (5. März 2009)

> Grüße,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob das einer schon den Buff-Link gezigt hat. Aber hier sind die genauen Spielerzahlen der Server, wie es scheint.
> http://wardata.buffed.de/server
> ...



Es gibt keine Zahlen die ungenauer sind als diese :-) Schau mal unter Bolgasgrad nach den Gilden Nachtfalken, Bund des Nordens, Prierre de Sion, Relativitätstheorie usw die sind alle auf Hergig und werden trotzdem auf Bolgasgrad weiter geführt. Das wird auf all diesen "Statistikseiten" ähnlich sein.

Ich war auf Hergig zufrieden aber laut Sterni werden diese Server ja eh über kurz oder lang geräumt also kann man auch jetzt wechseln.

Auf Hergig gibt es heute Abend eine TS Sitzung mit Order/Destros im TS und dann wird entschieden wohin viele wechseln werden. Wir werden also in einem großen Schwung kommen. :-)

Schade das so zwangsläufig einige Ingamekontake flöten gehen da ja viele auch mal für 1-2 Wochen nicht zocken und dann evtl. ihre Namen auf dem neuen Server verlieren.

Es spricht halt für jeden Server etwas....

Drakenwald soll eher ausgeglichen sein, Carroburg würde anscheinend nach dem Motto viel Feind viel Ehr für Ordler eine gute Wahl sein und auf Erengard sollen ja die Ordler gut organisiert sein. Da die Ordnung auf Hergig ansich gut organisiert ist wird es so oder so natürlich zu "Platzhirschprobs" kommen :-)


----------



## HGVermillion (5. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> war helmgart nicht ein pre order server? ich hab immerhin mit der pre order(ce) angefangen und der char steht immernoch auf helmgart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt halt, es waren die Open Betaserver.


----------



## lucifermaycry (5. März 2009)

Diese Zahl klingt nur im Vergleich zu WoW so mickrig. Eigentlich sind das höllisch viele Spieler, grade auf Averland sollte das kein problem werden.


----------

